

How I Set Up and Sold a Product Using Unbounce, Wufoo and Chargify - dh
http://www.pearanalytics.com/blog/2010/how-i-set-up-and-sold-a-product-using-unbounce-wufoo-and-chargify/

======
jharrison
This seems to be somewhat related to the idea of test marketing an idea with
some Adwords and a landing page. In both cases this is a wonderful example of
what can be done with the many valuable services that have popped up over the
last few years.

This was a very timely article for me. I hadn't heard of Unbounce before so
thanks for the tip.

------
joelhaus
Using wordpress+website optimizer (a/b test), google spreadsheets api (form
data collection) and chargify (billing, up to 50 customers), you might be able
to achieve a similar effect for a bit less money and a bit more programming.

Working on a wordpress plugin to address some of the additional programming
requirements... any thoughts? How would you implement this and what are the
major challenges you see? What would the plugin be worth to you ($0, $50 or
more)?

------
mrkurt
...which was really easy and quick because I already had a merchant account.
:)

------
ibagrak
I am not trying to downplay Ryan's accomplishments as a marketing hacker, but
it's important to keep in mind that they (as the article states in the very
beginning) already have 1,500 users and 10,000 people signed up on the mailing
list. That's a hefty pre-condition for getting an additional $1450 in
recurring revenue in a few days.

Also, if this money is significant in light of their other revenue, I'd say
that their marketing hasn't been monetizing their user base optimally. If it's
not, then it detract from the accomplishment of brining in that extra $1450.
Again, I am not trying to knock the idea down. It just seems like some of the
commenters assume that this experience can be replicated without an a priori
sizable user base and traffic.

------
AmberShah
The "Free SEO Analysis" tool is pretty cool - although surely that required
some amount of programming development, and it's not mentioned in the blog
post.

~~~
jharrison
Their primary product (the SEO tool) isn't what this article was about. It was
about NEW offerings that he wanted to test, how he went about it, and what the
results were. IMO it was exactly what was represented in the title.

